# XM Removal



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

THAT would be an excellent question to ask of Chevrolet Customer Assistance!


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

u can change how many page's of favs there are, i have mine down to 2 list one for fm and 1 list for xm then i can cycle through them quickly


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Swap out all your faves for fm stations.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Be really nice if they would open the source to MyLink and then we could have all sorts of cool mods. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

nike12000 said:


> u can change how many page's of favs there are, i have mine down to 2 list one for fm and 1 list for xm then i can cycle through them quickly


Mine is down to 1 page, 4 XM and 2 FM stations. Only use AM on the turnpike. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I don't think the OP is asking how to edit pages of favorites. I believe the OP is asking how to remove XM from the band button. Now when you hit the band button it will go AM/FM/XM and if you do not have XM service it will play their infomercial to join XM and sign up for service. I would personally do a Google/Bing search for removing a band from a radio or as someone else suggested, contact customer service. It is a shame the XM is not a separate button like CD/Aux or band button.

OK I missed the 2nd question: 
Either way i have to go through and remove the dozens of defaulted favorites that bump me to the demo. -_- The favorite system is kind of ridiculous on this car and i need to sit down with it. Who needs that many!?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Patman said:


> I don't think the OP is asking how to edit pages of favorites. I believe the OP is asking how to remove XM from the band button. Now when you hit the band button it will go AM/FM/XM and if you do not have XM service it will play their infomercial to join XM and sign up for service. I would personally do a Google/Bing search for removing a band from a radio or as someone else suggested, contact customer service. It is a shame the XM is not a separate button like CD/Aux or band button.


Yeah I saw 2 questions and answered one. When XM died it was annoying to get XM every time I disconnect my phone from USB cord or used my phone last drive cycle and now XM defaults USB search fail unless you have a cd in. Temp solution is have a CD in the radio so it defaults to CD instead of XM. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey greens,

That is an excellent question. I would be happy to consult with my internal resources in order to figure out the answer. Would you please PM me your VIN? I look forward to your reply.

Sincerely, 

Jonathan A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey greens,
> 
> That is an excellent question. I would be happy to consult with my internal resources in order to figure out the answer. Would you please PM me your VIN? I look forward to your reply.
> 
> ...


Has anyone figured this out? I'm only interested in eliminating xm from the radio all together. Thx


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think XM can be eliminated from any OnStar equipped vehicle. XM is an integral part of the OnStar navigation system.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I understand your concern but it seems easier to remove any XM channels from your favorites and just use a different band, I have never listened to AM radio on my car, granted I don't find it offensive, but I just don't use that band, wouldnt the same logic apply to just not using the XM band?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> I understand your concern but it seems easier to remove any XM channels from your favorites and just use a different band, I have never listened to AM radio on my car, granted I don't find it offensive, but I just don't use that band, wouldnt the same logic apply to just not using the XM band?


I agree. I set my favorites and use those. What I do find handy is the AutoScan feature to create a temporary set of favorites based on where I'm driving.


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

Really for me the issue is it is my car, my radio why should I be forced to keep something I do not want? I do not want/need their commercial constantly trying to get me. I only use my iphone but to radio reverts to xm every time I unplug it...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jjsimmers said:


> Really for me the issue is it is my car, my radio why should I be forced to keep something I do not want? I do not want/need their commercial constantly trying to get me. I only use my iphone but to radio reverts to xm every time I unplug it...


Try this for me - switch to any FM station that you can stomach and then fire up your iPhone and get it playing. Then unplug it. What happens? I ask because my radio falls back to the last radio station I was listening to.


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

I've done that, the problem is it doesn't always recognize ipod/iphone has been plugged in and go straight to it. So I have to push the source button. Once I do that & unplug back to xm it goes... For the love of god just open it up & let the owners do what they want with their property! I will NEVER use xm!


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> I don't think XM can be eliminated from any OnStar equipped vehicle. XM is an integral part of the OnStar navigation system.


XM Radio and OnStar are completely separate technologies. XM Radio is a one way data stream from satellites to your cars radio. Onstar utilizes GPS for telemetry and terrestrial cellular networks for data.

They don't have anything to do with each other.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

On older systems before MyLink, you could just unplug the XM modual. But now it is all integrated into the radio


----------

